# Thanks for a super day



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I thoroughly enjoyed waxstock, the day went too quick! Much improved to previous ones, great stalls, great demos, great cars, swirl police were lovely & I got to meet a few people too. The Artdeshine lads are a great bunch. 

Big thumbs up guys, thank you!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Was a great experience. Lots to see and plenty to buy.
Great day


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Agreed - a good day had by all. I certainly enjoyed it.

Got to put a few faces to forum names, got some great deals and saw lots of shiny


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

magpieV6 said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed waxstock, the day went too quick! Much improved to previous ones, great stools, great demos, great cars, swirl police were lovely & I got to meet a few people too. The Artdesgine lads are a great bunch.
> 
> Big thumbs up guys, thank you!


Matt is a great guy there. Him, Artdeshine and Obsidian deserve every success👍


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

BIG THUMBS... up to all that were involved in organising this years WAXSTOCK!!!!! Had an amazing day spent loads money and the wife knows so don't have to hide my spoils this year LOL..... Bring on next years even bigger and better if that's possible
Steve


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Was a good day much better than last year.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you to all the organisers of wax stock for a great day.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

tonyh38 said:


> thank you to all the organisers of wax stock for a great day.


+1...


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Scrim-1- said:


> Was a good day much better than last year.


Absolutely, much, much improved from last year. Roll on next year....


----------

